
Show HN: Full-text RSS feeds and feed creator - pictuga
https://morss.it/
======
pictuga
Hello

First post on HN, although I've been following the news for _years_ (via RSS
feeds). I wanted to share with you a tool I've been working on for some time,
a tool to turn "truncated" RSS feeds into full-article RSS feeds.

The tool can also quickly create RSS feeds from web pages.

It's open source
([https://git.pictuga.com/pictuga/morss](https://git.pictuga.com/pictuga/morss)),
you can self-host it or just use it at [https://morss.it/](https://morss.it/)

Hope you'll like it :)

PS. Yes, it works on HN RSS feed as well!
([https://morss.it/https://news.ycombinator.com/rss](https://morss.it/https://news.ycombinator.com/rss))
PPS. Works so-so iPhone Safari. Works better on Firefox or Chrome.

